# Need help ASTER C & S MOGUL



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi everybody:

I have been offered a C & S MOGUL by Aster. It is RTR, never used, still with box, only no instructions. The problem is that it does not travel forward or backward, even if I applied a litlle force downward. The wheels does not turn. What are the possible solutions? Thank you in advance.

Best regards,

Patricio 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

The C&S Mogul is one of those 'Aster Disasters' that no one wants to talk about.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

It does have a nice chuff, though. That is, when you can get it to chuff.


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

This loco was produced [built up and kit] in the late "80s". If it has been on the mantle all these years, more than likely the original cylinder/steam oil lubrication product has dried out and is "gluing" the piston to the cylinder wall. There would be some resistance in the valve chest for the same reason. This condition is common in NIB Frank S.' as well. Remove the cylinder heads and introduce some penetrating oil [I don't recommend WD-40 for this operation] and let the fluid do its job; be patient. After a few hours the open cylinder/piston/valve parts will begin to free themselves. As soon as the mechanism can rotate/slide apply steam cylinder oil and see if steam can be raised. Be aware that Aster C&S Moguls have a tricky fuel feeding scheme that needs to be well understood prior to raising steam. Avoid the temptation to operate the model on compressed air; live steam is always preferable in these situations.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

We never had a disastrous situation with the C & S moguls that have come our way: No way- Aster Disaster


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Frank S in the above described condition NIB, cant turn over. It's waiting for the day I wear my first one out completely. As for the Mogul, I have one that operates well and has a loud chuff. Only issues I've had is with the fuel and water tubing. I do though, remember a person who had recenetly obtained one and spent more time trying to burn himself, all rolling stock present, the track and the venue as opposed to getting any run time in. But that could have easily been attributed to operator error.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Patricio
Check out ebay(3+ hours seem to be in good condition and was running according to the listing):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280738568238?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By seadawg on 19 Sep 2011 12:40 PM 
I have a Frank S in the above described condition NIB, cant turn over. It's waiting for the day I wear my first one out completely. As for the Mogul, I have one that operates well and has a loud chuff. Only issues I've had is with the fuel and water tubing. I do though, remember a person who had recenetly obtained one and spent more time trying to burn himself, all rolling stock present, the track and the venue as opposed to getting any run time in. But that could have easily been attributed to operator error. Dave had a local Frank S with the same issue. Take the cylinder heads off and remove the piston rod from the crosshead. Heat the cylinder a little and drive out the piston. All it too to get back up and running. Will have to do the same with the valves too.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

My frank S sometimes has had the problem of the piston rod coming unscrewed from the cross head in use. the first symtom is a knocking sound when running, then rough running then locked wheels. it will actually roll each way a bit then stop when the piston hits the cylinder head.


----------



## Hiawatha Gent (May 6, 2011)

Does anyone have a manual for this engine that they would be willing to share/copy? I just purchased the one on e-bay. Would appreciate any help understanding how it works. I am new into steam. Thanks.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi "H G", 
Welcome to live steam! Sorry I do not have any Aster equipment or books but look here; 
http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/reference.htm 
They are a great resource for info on Aster Locomotives. 
Larry


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Hiawatha Gent on 24 Sep 2011 07:34 AM 
Does anyone have a manual for this engine that they would be willing to share/copy? I just purchased the one on e-bay. Would appreciate any help understanding how it works. I am new into steam. Thanks. 

Check with Hans at Aster Hobby USA or Jim Pitts at Southern Steam. I am sure they can get you a copy of manual.


----------

